# Virtual terminal mode vesa not loading



## echo6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Using 9.0 release, I have a entry to load the vesa module in /boot/loader.cfg.
I have an entry in /etc/rc.conf

```
allscreens_flags="MODE_357"
```

For some reason the vesa module is not being loaded during boot, and then allscreens option to change the virtual terminal modes fails.

I had this working fine under 9.1.


----------



## fonz (Jan 28, 2013)

echo6 said:
			
		

> Using 9.0 release, I have a entry to load the vesa module in /boot/loader.cfg


You probably mean /boot/loader.*conf*. Can you post its contents?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2013)

Was it working under 9.1 on the same computer?  Not all VESA implementations support every mode.


----------



## echo6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes sorry /boot/loader.conf


```
geom_eli_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:/dev/label/toshiba.elia"
vesa_load="YES"
if_wpi_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

It was working on 9.1, now on 9.0, and yes on the same machine. Now I have to load the vesa module and execute manually
[CMD="kldload"] vesa [/CMD]
[CMD="vidcontrol"] MODE_357[/CMD]
The screen mode is supported and works.


----------



## fonz (Jan 28, 2013)

So, if I understand correctly: VESA works and the video mode in question works, but somehow VESA is not loaded at boot time even though you have 
	
	



```
vesa_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf, right?


----------



## echo6 (Jan 29, 2013)

Correct.


----------



## fonz (Jan 29, 2013)

echo6 said:
			
		

> ```
> vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:/dev/label/toshiba.elia"
> ```


Since according to the above you have an encrypted root filesystem I _have_ to ask this, just to be sure: are you certain that you're looking at the right /boot/loader.conf? It's the one on the medium you're booting from (most likely a USB flash drive or something) that matters, not the one on the encrypted root partition.


----------



## echo6 (Jan 29, 2013)

Valid point and yes you were correct!

I followed this guide http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29652 to install encrypted file system.

Hmm, looks like I need to do step 12 to ensure things are in sync for each change!

That would be it!

Looks like I need to ensure step 12 of http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29652!


----------



## fonz (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad I could help. If ever there's a disadvantage of having an encrypted root partition, it's having to make sure that all changes to anywhere in /boot are propagated to the boot medium (as well as any backups thereof). But on the bright side, you're probably not the first to make that mistake and you probably won't make the same mistake again anytime soon either 

[Edit: notified HOWTO author to perhaps add a remark about this]


----------



## fonz (Jan 29, 2013)

Note to add: instead of using the _allscreens_flags_ variable in /etc/rc.conf you can activate it earlier in the boot sequence by adding the following to *(the boot partition's)* /boot/device.hints:

```
hint.sc.0.flags="0x180" # instead of 0x100
hint.sc.0.vesa_mode="357"
```


----------

